# Bay Fisher (ex-Atlantic Coast) Info required



## Potter (Jan 8, 2006)

Hi to all you learned chaps out there,
I'm trying to find out whether a cargo ship originally called 'Atlantic Coast' upon her launch is still operating / afloat under new guise? (IMO 7424035)
The 'Atlantic Coast' was built by Orskovs, Frederikshavn, launched on the 5th December 1975 and completed on the 30 March 1976. At 1,399 tons (DWT 2307), her original owner was H.J. Therkildsen who sold her to James Fisher and Sons plc in 1979.
The vessel has been variously named the 'Bay Fisher'-1979; Arklow River-1984; 'North Star-1990; 'Yusr'-1992; 'Nasil'-1996; 'Rony' in 2003, the 'Al Mamoori' in 2005 and 'Al Diyar' in 2006.
I am particularly interested if anyone can fill in details of her life. Especially at her time with H.J. Therkildsen and then with James Fisher and Sons and definitely what she is doing in 2008.
Cheers everyone
John Wren-Potter


----------



## Potter (Jan 8, 2006)

*Ship info required*

Atlantic Ocean (1976), Bay Fisher (1979), to Al Diyar (2006).


----------

